
Ask HN: Have your written a technical book? - Mizza
I am currently in talks with a few publishers who are interested in a book related to a Free and Open Source project I started.<p>The idea of writing a book is interesting to me, but I am uncertain about the terms - it doesn&#x27;t look very lucrative, but perhaps there is a long-tail from the authority and fame it could bring.<p>People of HN - have you written a book? What was your experience like? What lessons can you share? If you had to do it again, what would you do differently?<p>My biggest question is - why go with a publisher at all? Other than the distribution channels and the vanity of having a printed book with your name on it, it seems like self-publishing could be a much more profitable route.<p>Anyway, I&#x27;d love to know anything you have to share!<p>Thanks!,
R
======
fapi1974
Hi - I've written a couple business books, one somewhat technical, the second
not very technical. I am amazed at the value of the reputational benefits I've
gotten compared to the amount of work it took. In general don't bother with a
publisher. And also don't expect to make much money. Happy to chat offline if
you'd like, just ping me.

~~~
Mizza
Emailed you!

